# # Walk Away .....Walk Away From The Scum Called Democrats ...Walk Away !!!!



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

Walk Away from the absolute Scum Called Democrats.....
This latest stunt by Sen Diane Feinstein and Chuck Schumer is beyond disgusting, I
think this is going to TANK them in November....
The American Public now sees a track record of FALSE/UNVERIFIABLE accusations 
made by the Democrats to further their disgusting agenda any way possible....

These are three of the significant ones :
They tried it with Anita Hill on Clarence Thomas....
They did it by slandering Jack Ryan against Barrack Obama....
They did it with FALSE accusations against Judge Roy Moore....

The list would cover a whole page of the rot they puke up...

Now this FALSE...And I mean FALSE accusation against Judge Brett Kavanaugh....

This woman Christine Blasey Ford is the Lowest of scum to do what she has done...
If  supposing what she has accused Mr Kavanaugh of was TRUE, then why didn't she 
come out in the very beginning when she had gone to therapy ( Which is horse shit ),
Why did she wait til the last minute, I'll tell you why....this was a set up from Looong
ago and any other pick that a Republican presents has the same type of salacious 
unverifiable " Dossier " waiting to be hurled at the barn wall....
This woman spent the last weekend purging her Social media platforms so as to 
present to optics of a poor threatened woman. That's Bullshit, she is a far left
activist who was/is " Professing " crap at Palo Alto College up in the Bay area...

Just read some of her past students commentaries of dealing with her.....
And if Christine Blasey Ford is an upstanding person then WHY did she " Purge "
her Social Media platform, Why did she use a FAR LEFT activist Lawyer from
the Bay area with an insane History. I'll tell you why, because the Democrats are
DESPERATE.....VERY DESPERATE !

The " other " guy supposedly in the room has stated today that this is absolute 
BULLSHIT and made up.....

McConnell should have the vote on Thursday and then confirm him....
The Democrats are very scared, because if Ruth Bader Guinsberg goes to 
room temperature that's another appointment by the POTUS .....


Walk Away from the Democrats and their Party.....It's the MORAL thing to do !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> Walk Away from the absolute Scum Called Democrats.....
> This latest stunt by Sen Diane Feinstein and Chuck Schumer is beyond disgusting, I
> think this is going to TANK them in November....
> The American Public now sees a track record of FALSE/UNVERIFIABLE accusations
> ...


Can't really blame the dems, that's all they got and it is working for them, but they didn't count on Trump they were counting on the always weak pussies who run the republican party.
There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't really blame the dems, that's all they got and it is working for them, but they didn't count on Trump they were counting on the always weak pussies who run the republican party.
> There's a new sheriff in town.



*Someone should hold Chuck Schumer down and pull one hair plug out at*
*a time....All the while asking him if he will stop this shit after each " Pull " !*
*After two or three he'd cry like a little bitch and plead for the chance.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

*Christine Blasey Ford's brother " just " happens to work for the Law firm*
*representing Fusion GPS.....Now ain't that coincidental  !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

*Just # Walk Away and join the Conservative Movement  !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Christine Blasey Ford's brother " just " happens to work for the Law firm*
> *representing Fusion GPS.....Now ain't that coincidental  !!!!!!!!!*


Source?


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

*Christine Blasey Ford's brother " just " happens to work for the Law firm*
*representing Fusion GPS.....Now ain't that coincidental  !!!!!!!!!*



Ricky Fandango said:


> Source?


*http://www.investmentwatchblog.com/kavanaugh-accusers-brother-linked-to-fusion-gps/*


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

*https://yournewswire.com/kavqanaugh-accuser-brother-fusion-gps/*


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN IN NOVEMBER !*

*Hopefully Sen Grassley will find his Cajones by Monday Morning .....*
*Tell Christine Blasey-Ford to pound Sand and kick Chuck Schumer's ASS !*

*and call a Vote !*


----------

